
The Amazing Twitter Paradox - neilkod
http://twitter.com/neilkod/status/22263570715
======
swatermasysk
Very true. I keep thinking I need to stay off it for a couple of days, but it
is a very easy way to learn tons of new things with very little effort.

My guess is that in the coming months we will see more third party tools
(proxlet) which help filter out the crap.

Then twitter will probably release their own. :)

~~~
neilkod
I couldn't agree more. My world has expanded because of twitter and the access
it gives you to experts and people who are willing to share what they've
learned and experimented with.

